# 2001 Sentra Brake Question



## JWeese (Sep 2, 2004)

I am new to this forum. My wife drives a Sentra XE 1.8 L. Time for new front brakes I think. Just wondering if there is anything special with the front discs I should know before I pull the wheels off. I am a Jeep guy and I am used to working on it, never had the wheels off the Sentar before. I assume it is a standard disc brake setup with a couple of bolts holding the calipers on. Pull the wheel, take of the callipers pull the rotor, replace the pads then put it all back together again.

Thanks in advance.

JW


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you got it. nothing special..I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

JWeese, no need to pull the rotor...I don't believe. you should be able to pull the caliper off the rotor and replace the pads without messing with removing the entire rotor. Good luck.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the rotor would slide off after removing the caliper anyway, so it doesn't make much difference


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the rotor would slide off after removing the caliper anyway, so it doesn't make much difference



lol slide isnt the word i'd use. i remember someone bringing a 2002 GXE into my garage beginning of the summer, took a torch to get the damn rotors off. good thing he needed new ones anyways. we tried a hammer, WD40, a sledgehammer, then said f*ck it, and grabbed the torch, and our other mechanic got em off. ...f*ckers were totally frozen lol

if you're replaceing the rotors, if they dont slide off, use a hammer...oughta work. even if you're just doing the pads, check the rotors anyways, they may need to be turned.


----------

